# moving haylage bales without damage



## manyhorses (Jul 20, 2013)

HI,

We are baling haylage this year for the first time using a claas uniwrap baler. Can anyone advise on the best way to collect the bales from the field and move them to the storage area without tearing plastic? We have squeeze tongs to pick them up, but what is the best style carrier to use? We need to move hundreds of bales about a mile down the road. Are there any carriers on the market that will pick up wrapped bales without damage?

All help appreciated!


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Everyone around here stands them up on there side and uses a flat bed and clamps on the loader. Way more plastic layers on the sides of the bales to prevent ripping and better hold with the clamps.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we always wrap at the barn I would think the bale that is wrapped in the field should be transported and standing up on end at its final resting place as soon asap 6 hours


----------



## manyhorses (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, There are so many carriers for round blaes but I never see an AD for anything that is made especially for wrapped bales. Since a tear or a hole is a huge deal one would think that somebody would go after that market.


----------



## Ohfarmer (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi. We have a uniwrap baler also. Like others said we use the bale turner option that puts bales on flat side since more plastic on ends. There is definatley a difference in bale grabbers. We have a "Anderson" that has a cylinder on each arm that we love. The other one we have we hate,only one cylinder. We use the grabber on a skid loader and load onto flat bed trailers and haul to storage by barn. If careful will have very few holes. Make sure you get the good tape made for balage and tape any holes as you unload, you will have a quality product. We did about 2000 bales last year and over 1300 this year so far and LOVE the quality of bales, even if one had a small tear, as long as you tape soon it will be fine.


----------

